# Sending insects abroad



## kez30 (Jun 15, 2008)

Posted this in the Invert section too. 
Looking for some advice on doing this. Someone has asked me if I would send some dubia roaches to Malta. Guessing i won't be insured for any loss? What are the rules regarding this?


----------



## madavies65 (Jan 21, 2009)

I would prob not do that, consult with their import laws regarding foreign biological material first as they be on their banned list. I will give you an example:

Florida do not allow Dubia roaches to be imported from out of the state. Fines have been issued on those who do so.


----------



## jonnyboy86 (Jul 7, 2009)

ive sent dubias to malta, leaf insects, spiderlings, stick insects snails etc etc. no problems for me! and they all arrived safe


----------



## madavies65 (Jan 21, 2009)

a little info on UK's import policy:
Defra, UK - Animal health and welfare - International trade - Imports - Importer information notes - Balai live animals - BAL LIVE 8

Commercial consignments, unaccompanied pets and consignments of more than 5 pets imported from non-EU Member States (except Norway and Switzerland) into the UK must be via a Border Inspection Post (BIP).

Other countries require you to fill in permits:
http://www.inspection.gc.ca/english/plaveg/internat/importe.shtml

Cannot find information as yet relating to Malta in regards to insects, however pets need permits also.

Fedex have some restrictions in relation to Malta, including insects:

http://fedex.com/us/international/irc/profiles/irc_mt_profile.html


----------



## jonnyboy86 (Jul 7, 2009)

i tried importing some insects and a turtle from abroad a few months ago. 

it is the longest, most expensive mess ive ever tried! the turtle had a cities certificate with it which just added to the cost. the turtle has to be picked up by an agent, which wil cost you £120 per living creature! then has to be taken to vet for check ups and so on. this was the quote from the BIP at heathrow.

its good in a way, stops any idiot (like me) buying stuff abroad but £120! i called all 3 agents that the BIP gave me and £120 was the cheapest and it per livng creature. how do people buy stuff abroad? i see people importing spiders and so on, do they just not declare it?


----------

